# heating ur oil..



## jyoung8j (Mar 9, 2015)

How do you heat ur oil up? Any specific way to do it that's better then others.. anyone use a microwave for 45 in cup of water? Does it loose strength heating? J


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2015)

Drop the vial or the loaded pin in a cup of hot water... wait 2 minutes then blast


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2015)

Hair dryer is also good for 30 seconds


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't heat mine.  Used to, but it makes it only a little easier to inject.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2015)

If it's crashed you have to beat the water in the microwave. If not just put hot water in the sink set the vials in while you get a shower. When you get out it's as warm as its gonna get full the barrel and run it under the hot water again before you change the pin. After a min or so change the pin and go for it.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 9, 2015)

Heating pad. Works like a champ


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2015)

run it under the hot tap and jiggle like trini's ass on the corner of 14th st


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> run it under the hot tap and jiggle like trini's ass on the corner of 14th st



If you shake it that hard you might mess up the cellular structure; 
Or just make a whole lotta dollaz


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 9, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> Heating pad. Works like a champ



Heating pad while in shower for pins

For crashed gear I get a pan and water and put in on the stove for a few minutes.  Works great.  Our microwave is about eye level and I learned a few years ago not to heat cups of water in there.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 9, 2015)

Well my buddy was doing the water in a coffee cup in microwave for 45 seconds and he asked me if it made it lose potency? So figured I'd ask for him as I didn't kno.. wht u guys think? If gets to hot will it not b as potent..


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2015)

x2 for hair dryer.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

Not possible.  The temps that the gear was made would normally be higher than the temp your using to reheat it.....




jyoung8j said:


> Well my buddy was doing the water in a coffee cup in microwave for 45 seconds and he asked me if it made it lose potency? So figured I'd ask for him as I didn't kno.. wht u guys think? If gets to hot will it not b as potent..


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 9, 2015)

I load my pin and then hold under hot water for about a minute. Make sure to hear before switching tips. Tap water is not sterile.


----------



## Paolos (Mar 9, 2015)

have to give the hair drier a try my bold 300 is like corn syrup lol. Not really but very slow to come out of a 25 ga pin.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2015)

I always put in mug of hot tap water for a couple of minutes.  Heating pad peaked my interest though....


----------



## Gator (Mar 9, 2015)

jyoung8j said:


> How do you heat ur oil up? Any specific way to do it that's better then others.. anyone use a microwave for 45 in cup of water? Does it loose strength heating? J



Quit being a puss and draw with a 16G then inject that harpoon. If all you got is some 23's on hand set the vial in cup of warm water for a minute or two . . easy like butter.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 9, 2015)

I put 3 ccs in my quads with a 25.  Flows through like water, and I never heat it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 9, 2015)

also place loaded syr under hot running water for a min or two then swap out the fill for the hypo and boom!


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 9, 2015)

I put the syringe under hot running water for a minute before injecting.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 9, 2015)

You all are nuts for injecting crashed gear lol


----------



## baitslinger (Mar 10, 2015)

I keep the syringe, 20 gauge pin, 25 gauge pin, Test vial and Deca vial in a small ziplock, which I stuff into my pants pocket for a half hour. Draw with the 20, switch to the 25 and it goes in smooooth.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2015)

Just put it in the microwave for 10 to 20 seconds no water needed or pins (oil based only)


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You all are nuts for injecting crashed gear lol



I know a guy that knows a guy that new he was injecting crashed Test Ace then bitched when he took his pussy ass to the hospital to have crystals removed from his ass, I told the guy I knew to tell the guy he knows he is a complete dumbass.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

i put it in my pocket for 5 mins and it reaches close to body temp, or i just sit down and put in between my legs for a few minutes, it heats up really fast. No pip


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 11, 2015)

I put the syringe(s) in a cup and pour the hot water in there let it sit for a couple min then change out the drawing pin and inject.

The lady here is british (tea) so i have an electric kettle that boils water real quick. NO i don't put boiling water on my pins… i let it sit for a minute after the kettle auto-shutoff then pour into the cup

No problems ever


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 11, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that new he was injecting crashed Test Ace then bitched when he took his pussy ass to the hospital to have crystals removed from his ass, I told the guy I knew to tell the guy he knows he is a complete dumbass.



Now that sounds painful. So whats best method for crashed? Ive got some cyp that needs some fixin.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> Now that sounds painful. So whats best method for crashed? Ive got some cyp that needs some fixin.
> !SHRUGS!



Drop it in boiling water pulling it out to shake time from time until back into solution.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You all are nuts for injecting crashed gear lol



I usually just pin it directly in the base of my cawk.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 11, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You all are nuts for injecting crashed gear lol



My prescription test says on the bottle "warming or shaking the solution should dissolve any crystals in vial".


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a pet kangaroo, I store my vials in her pouch.....


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 12, 2015)

I turn on the mr coffee and stand the vials right on the hot plate. Dab the stoppers with a alcohol swab and about a minute later draw it up nice and warm.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 12, 2015)

Put the vial in your anus for 5 minutes. Warms it up nice. Make sure you use alcohol though before sticking that needle in the vial.

#protips


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 12, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have a pet kangaroo, I store my vials in her pouch.....



So jealous!


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 12, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Put the vial in your anus for 5 minutes. Warms it up nice. Make sure you use alcohol though before sticking that needle in the vial.
> 
> #protips



Get real creative and stick the vial in bottom end first leaving the stopper out, than draw right from the heat source.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 12, 2015)

101 ways to heat a vial....


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I have a pet kangaroo, I store my vials in her pouch.....



POB stores his in his pooper!


----------



## staxs (Mar 12, 2015)

Just use a heating pad on high for a min and then clean with alky and your set. I wouldn't heat the oil in the pin just because it's plastic


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 12, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> I turn on the mr coffee and stand the vials right on the hot plate. Dab the stoppers with a alcohol swab and about a minute later draw it up nice and warm.



Not a bad idea.  My luck, the phone would ring, I'd forget all about the gear and smoke my oils.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 22, 2015)

For crashed, I put vials on the coffee maker until they clear up.  For pins, hair dryer.


----------



## biggunAR (Apr 24, 2015)

Wish i had the balls you guys do here! I am anal as hell (yes i said anal haha) I don't let ANYTHING touch my pins or bottles when I'm getting ready. I actually went to a walmart or target and bought the candle warmers that you plug in, its about 6" wide and will heat a vial up in about the time it will take you to brush your teeth. Even with it only touching the warmer itself I still wipe it down with alc then my hands and put the damn vial on a new alc pad just to be sure. But If you want a simple way so your not running down to the coffee maker or worrying about running water over it spend the $10 for a candle warmer. Warm the gear and throw the warmer back under the sink or closet till next time and presto its easy.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 25, 2015)

I roll mine up in a heating pad for 15 mins, then blast away.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 25, 2015)

Used to do the hot water.  Got lazy though and would just drop a filled barrel into the center of a CFL bulb in the lamp on my desk.  Works like a charm


----------



## Beedeezy (May 1, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I roll mine up in a heating pad for 15 mins, then blast away.



I do this also, leave the 19g on that I draw with capped. When it's time to pin swap to the pin of choice depending on location I will use.


----------



## JOMO (May 1, 2015)

I do the heating pad method also. Although I used to run the barrel under hot water, I feel it doesn't heat the oil as good it does the heating pad.


----------



## CCCP (May 5, 2015)

i prefer to put some hot water in a shallow cup/bowl and drop the vial and/or syringe in there while i go take a hot shower...

by the time i get out, the water has cooled down to room temp but the oil is warmed perfectly and pulls with no bubbles or problems, also reduces pip for me, which i tend to get often.

at the same time, the hot shower relaxes your muscle quite nicely.


----------

